# COLD weather gear...



## adubb25 (Aug 31, 2007)

hey all,
i am looking for some affordable and reliable biking clothing for the winter to ride in...i got the gloves taken care of...xxxl dirtpaws - had to wait until after interbike to find any...i would like suggestions on knickers/pants, shirts (t/long), light jackets and socks...i am 6'5" and 240#s...


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

Skimp on the rest of that stuff and save your pennies for a pair of Lake winter cycling shoes. As long as my feet are toasty the rest of my body can handle the winter cold. If you're 6'5" then you probably have big feet and if you wear booties they're probably too small. Sadly most booties I've tried fit feet no longer than an 11 or so. If your feet are bigger than that the booties will be too small and will cut-off the circulation in your feet. This creates some pretty frosty feet. Warm feet is the secret to enjoyable winter riding.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

+1 on Lake 302's. I wish all of my bike shoes fit like my Lake boots. Adidas makes some nice winter tights/bibs I like mine and my Pearl Izumi Amphibs. 

Brock...


----------



## 5titusguy (Jan 14, 2008)

*I second the warm extremities Idea*

I have Gearne winter boots,,,, the old ones,,,, a little foot slippage but heard they corrected that.
I have found Cannondale has a nice selection of Gloves.

Don't be afraid to check a hunting store,,,,, I was in Sportsmans Wharehouse today and saw several Under Armour shirts and tights that would work. Cabelas has simmilar if not a better selection, I have even found stuff on sale there. A good rain suit is a Frogg Toggs rain suit, light and packable and very wind resistant,,,,, but not areo??????

I have several pair of Nike tights that are nice, would always shell out for bibs over regular shorts/tights. My wind front tights are a favorite. I also Have a heavy wt jacket from nike/trek......

Santini makes true big sizes,,,,, and they can be found at QBP, any and most all shops order through them.....

But my all time favorite is..........
Your local club,,,,,, they most likely wont have your stuff in stock,,,,, but be prepared to make an order for what you will need when they do their inital order for the up coming season........ it is a great way to get great clothing at the best possible pricing...... just check sizing.......


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Anything out there for those of us who prefer baggy?


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

How cold is cold? Your winter clothing sounds like what we wear in the summer here. 

At any rate, layering is always the key to cold weather riding. I like a thin polypro base layer, with a thin wool layer overtop. Don't buy cycling-branded stuff, it costs a mint. Go to outdoor shops like REI or MEC. Personally, I like Helly Hansen or Under Armour stuff, but there will be many choices. They should go to XXL sizes as well. 

For over top of that, a light jacket is OK for rain or snow but make sure it has lots of ventilation. The bigger danger in cold weather riding is overheating. 

Socks: wool. Wool is your friend. Cotton kills.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Barkleyfan said:


> Anything out there for those of us who prefer baggy?


I only ride baggies in the summer, but in the winter I will suck it up and wear a pair of thermal tights, usually with my MTB shorts over them.

I also wear some Marmot ski pants that are not super-baggy but not tights either. But it has to be cold, at least -10 to wear those. I will also sometimes ride in Carharts or even know people that ride in wool army pants.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Anthony. I can't wear wool, unfortunately. Even the softer fleece needs to be synthetic, or I pay dearly.Nothin like looking sunburned in the middle of winter. Even makes me peel if I wear it long enough.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Schultz29 said:


> Skimp on the rest of that stuff and save your pennies for a pair of Lake winter cycling shoes. As long as my feet are toasty the rest of my body can handle the winter cold. If you're 6'5" then you probably have big feet and if you wear booties they're probably too small. Sadly most booties I've tried fit feet no longer than an 11 or so. If your feet are bigger than that the booties will be too small and will cut-off the circulation in your feet. This creates some pretty frosty feet. Warm feet is the secret to enjoyable winter riding.


My feet are my Achilles heel as well./..no pun intended!

Actually, my feet head and hands are the big three, just like Deer Hunting and Ice Fishing etc...keep the big three warm and dry and I can go all day!

When it is really cold outside and no snow, I wear a One piece insulated coverall that is lightweight and warm at the same time. I have had this for a long time and it came from a work clothes supply catalog, cant remember who though...


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

I have insulated Carhartt bibs, but I aint tryin to pedal in something that bulky. Is there much of an issue with longer leged snow pants or something riding up? I've never seen anything but tights with stirrups.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I usually ride w/a patagonia capilene top (any synthetic long underwear top will work) + either a fleece vest or fleece top & knee warmers down to 50's;

For the 40's I've got a Gore windstopper fleece top & pearl izumi cold weather tights;

For the 30's & below, add fleece below the Gore top + Gore bottoms w/fleece long-johns. This can sometimes be too warm, which is way better than too cold. 

Smartwool socks - but take the previous poster's advice on the cold weather shoes, my feet get cold frequently w/just socks & bike shoes. 

Specialized gloves of some kind + wool cap under the helmet. 

If the ride is really snowy, you should consume Samual Smith's Oatmeal Stout as soon as possible after the ride. For health reasons, of course


----------



## adubb25 (Aug 31, 2007)

love the suggestions...what about my size...6'5"/240lbs...best place to buy...?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just move to Cali...it's warm all year round


----------



## flaevor (Apr 15, 2007)

I start with underarmour cold gear over my tee shirt and underwear and then apply other layers as needed. So far even at 4°C I only added a sweat shirt and basketball shorts. And think I could get away with that to below freezing. Add in gloves and a hat and I'm good to go.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> just move to Cali...it's warm all year round


If I could pay the bills from Ballance Rock, or Camp Nelson, or Kennedy Meadows, I'd probably go back. The cities are full of wierd people I didn't like living near.


----------



## coolbiker (Jul 25, 2008)

I use sealskin socks no water inside y socks and a membrane. I also use roeckle water tight gloves so no cold hands or feet.

Cool


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> just move to Cali...it's warm all year round


If you only ride between 10am and 5pm in the winter


----------



## longneck01 (Oct 30, 2007)

This will take me down to the mid 20's, which in Charlotte is the coldest I need: Fleese full face bacalva; moisture wicking base layer t-shirt, 2 long sleeve t-shirts, sweat shirt; 2 pair of gloves - wind/waterproof type gloves with lightweight liners;fleese pants, long johns; wool socks, booties.

The only items purchased as bike specific were the balcava, gloves, socks and booties. 

The fleese pants were the best find. Bought from Cabala's - intended use is hip wader liners - they are AWESOME!!! Loose fit! Velcro angles keeps em from getting caught in the chain. Zipper from angles to knees - when it starts to heat up roll em up, they're shorts. Nylon reinforced seat, knees, inside ankles. Zipper fly and plenty of pockets. I cannot say enough about these pants! Think they were 50bux from Cabela.com - worth every darn cent.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

longneck01 said:


> This will take me down to the mid 20's, which in Charlotte is the coldest I need: Fleese full face bacalva; moisture wicking base layer t-shirt, 2 long sleeve t-shirts, sweat shirt; 2 pair of gloves - wind/waterproof type gloves with lightweight liners;fleese pants, long johns; wool socks, booties.
> 
> The only items purchased as bike specific were the balcava, gloves, socks and booties.
> 
> The fleese pants were the best find. Bought from Cabala's - intended use is hip wader liners - they are AWESOME!!! Loose fit! Velcro angles keeps em from getting caught in the chain. Zipper from angles to knees - when it starts to heat up roll em up, they're shorts. Nylon reinforced seat, knees, inside ankles. Zipper fly and plenty of pockets. I cannot say enough about these pants! Think they were 50bux from Cabela.com - worth every darn cent.


That's what I been lookin for bro. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I just wear some seal skinz socks, some underarmour gloves, cold gear mock top, and bottoms. Then I add a columbia softshell jacket or a windbreaker depending on temp and usually a beanie and my helmet

Good for Ohio weather even down to 0


----------



## adubb25 (Aug 31, 2007)

with regards to "generic under armour" does anyone have experience with Ironclad clothing and gloves...this line-up is usually offered thru hardware stores (ie northern tool, menards, etc...) currently the prices for Ironclad cold gear is less than half of u.a., nike, etc. at menards...worth it or not worth it...?


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

iron clad is good stuff. I used to wear it deer hunting in the dead of winter. Kept me nice and toasty


----------



## adubb25 (Aug 31, 2007)

bought myself a couple ironclads...both short and long...my face, hands, body and legs were kosher but even with my wool socks my feet got chilly...any recommendations on booties (shoe covers)...?


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

*booties or socks?*



adubb25 said:


> bought myself a couple ironclads...both short and long...my face, hands, body and legs were kosher but even with my wool socks my feet got chilly...any recommendations on booties (shoe covers)...?


are shoe covers better than low-temp socks? I've ridden with thick/wool hiking socks, but not in really low temps. I'll be doing an overnight ride and will be trying snowboarding socks - was hoping to avoid booties.


----------



## adubb25 (Aug 31, 2007)

the only prob i had with huge woolies was when i used a hunting pair with my shoes...too much wool, not enough shoe led to one cold ride...wool could not wick...!!! you should be kosher with board socks...as long as they are not super thick...


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a link to a similar thread I started in General. Lots of good info.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470747


----------



## TK Trekers (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone found toe covers that fit on a size 14 shoe? I bought some Pearl Izumi Cyclone toe covers and the bottom strap is across the SPD clip on my Pearl Izumi shoes and on my Specialized shoes the clip is totally covered.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

This place has lots of clothing for the big biker. (www.aerotechdesigns.com ) I buy from them and find their prices reasonable and sizes to fit all.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

longneck01 said:


> This will take me down to the mid 20's, which in Charlotte is the coldest I need: Fleese full face bacalva; moisture wicking base layer t-shirt, 2 long sleeve t-shirts, sweat shirt; 2 pair of gloves - wind/waterproof type gloves with lightweight liners;fleese pants, long johns; wool socks, booties.
> 
> The only items purchased as bike specific were the balcava, gloves, socks and booties.
> 
> The fleese pants were the best find. Bought from Cabala's - intended use is hip wader liners - they are AWESOME!!! Loose fit! Velcro angles keeps em from getting caught in the chain. Zipper from angles to knees - when it starts to heat up roll em up, they're shorts. Nylon reinforced seat, knees, inside ankles. Zipper fly and plenty of pockets. I cannot say enough about these pants! Think they were 50bux from Cabela.com - worth every darn cent.


Thanks for the wader liner tip bro. Works like magic.


----------



## 5titusguy (Jan 14, 2008)

Try Gator. they are a company in Utah that makes all sorts of things from Neoprene. My little brother is a size 15 and I bought him some shoe covers to play football and they worked well,(modified for cleats). I have several pair for my size 11 both road and mountain and only had to trim one set for speedplay road shoes,,, but every one has to do that.... they are cut for shimano......


----------

